

Purchase Complete (But There's More) - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/23/your-money/23haggler.html

======
ramidarigaz
This sounds like the exploits of someone who hasn't learned to watch what he
clicks, and then doesn't look at his credit card bills.

Not exactly a great strategy in the world of online commerce.

~~~
eli
What is this, Consumerist? It took exactly one comment to start blaming the
victim?

Sure, you should be careful where you click. And you should always read the
fine print... and those click-through license agreements too. But that's not
the point.

The real problem is with otherwise reputable companies who are happy to
(literally) sell out their customers for a few dollars. And I'm amazed that
this practice doesn't violate the merchant agreements with Visa and MC.

